# نكت للمتزوجين شوف نكد الست ع الراجل هههه



## سامح روماني2 (13 أكتوبر 2009)

واحد قاعد في أمان الله بيقرا الجرنان، وفجأة جت مراته وضربته بغطا الحلة فوق دماغه .. طرررررخ!!! الزوج: "فيه ايه يا بنت الحلال؟ ليه كدا؟؟؟" الزوجه:"ايه 

الورقه اللي في جيب بدلتك ومكتوب عليها "سوسو"؟؟" الزوج: "يا بنت الحلال، ده أسم الحصان اللى بنشجعه في السباق!" الزوجه صدقته وراحت لحالها... بعد اسبوع، الزوج قاعد في أمان الله يقرا الجرنان، وفجأة جت مراته وضربته بغطا الحلة على راسه !! الزوج: "خير يابنت الحلال في ايه تاني؟؟" الزوجه:"حصانك على التليفون .!!" 



مرة واحدة قالت لجوزها "إهدى حبيبى كدة وأرجع زى زمان"، الراجل طلقها و رجع لأيام العذوبية


مدرس رياضيات اتجوز مدرسة رياضيات خلفو ولد شبه منحرف وبنت دايره على حل شعرها


مره واحده بتقول لجوزها "تصدق إن أنا كل يوم بحلم بيوم جوازنا" قالها "هى لسه الكوابيس دى بتجيلك؟"






زوج وزوجة عايشين كل يوم 

في نكد راح جوزها قال "نخلى يوم الاربعاء بس هو النكد" قالت له "ماشى"، يوم الثلاثاء جوزها راجع من الشغل، وكانت مراته فرحانة قوي، بيسألها "فرحانة قوي كدة ليه؟" ردت و قعدت تغني "بكرة النكد بكرة، بكرة النكد بكرة" 


مرة واحد عصبي اتجوز وحدة عصبية الدكتور جاى ينزل الولد قاله اوعى ياعم انا نازل لوحدى 


واحد مشغول اتجوز واحدة مشغولة خلفوا ...عيل مش فاضيلهم


مرة اتنين لسة متجوزين جديد وخرجين ومشين على الكورنيش الزوج:شايفة القمر 

يا قمرايا الزوجة :شايف النيل يا منيل 



مرة دكتور دخل عنبر فى سراية المجانين لقى واحد بيخبط دماغة فى الحيطة سأل الممرضة ماله ده ؟ قالت أصله كان بيحب واحدة ومتجوزهاش .دخل العنبر الى 

بعده لقى واحد بيضرب نفسة بالشبشب قالها وده ماله قالتله اصل ده الى اتجوزها 



واحدة الدولاب عندها بيعمل صوت لما القطر بيعدى من جنبهم جابت نجار صلحو مرة و اتنين و تالت مرة قالتلو ولاهى مانتا ماشى 

الا لما القطر يعدى و اشوفو هيتهز ولا لا شوية و جوزها جة و النجار من الخضة استخبة فى الدولاب .... لما جوزها شافو قالو انت بتعمل اية هنا قالو النجار لو حلفتلك باية مش هتصدق انى مستنى القطر


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (13 أكتوبر 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه لا لالا داحنا الطف الكائنات


----------



## tasoni queena (14 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا يا سامح على النكت الجميلة دى

بس الستات اللى فى النكت دى يعتبروا طيبين أوى

انت مشفتش حاجة​


----------



## سامح روماني2 (14 أكتوبر 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

يا عم من غير من نكت الستات مشهوره عالميا nathonal ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## rana1981 (14 أكتوبر 2009)

*هههههههههههه نكت حلوة كتير​*


----------



## سامح روماني2 (14 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرااااااااااااا ليكي يار نا


----------



## كيرلس2009 (25 أكتوبر 2009)

*أصلع قالولوا لو بدك شعرك يطلع  خلي زوجتك تبصق في وجهك،قال : لو هالحكي صحيح كان شعري صار موكيت
هههههههههههه

*​


----------

